# pup has red marks on belly



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

my pup has red marks on his belly simular to







any ideas on what it could be?..thx n sum1 told me to give him benedryl..how much do i give him? he is 14 lbs


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like a rash of some sort. I would just put a little bag balm on it and if it doesn't go away in a few days take him to the vets. I don't like dishing out meds for everything all the time. I think it does more hram than good in the long run.


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks where do i get bash balm?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like a contact allergy or the beginnings of possibly puppy pyoderma or flea dermatitis. Call the vet and see if he/she has suggestions: If it is itchy ask about Benadryl.

In the meantime give the pup a soothing bath and wipe it down each time it comes inside after playing or potting, check for fleas, and keep an eye on it. If it worsens definitely go to the vet.

Bag Balm can even be found at Walmart in the pet section. It is usually in a green tin.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

poor pup my pup used to look like that but they gave her some sorta of allergy shot and it went away haha


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

thaim said:


> poor pup my pup used to look like that but they gave her some sorta of allergy shot and it went away haha


how much was the allergie shot?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

KingMaine727 said:


> how much was the allergie shot?


 In order to have true allergy shots a pup must first go through testing to see what allergies it has... I'm guess this pup was given either something like an injectable steroid or benadryl

I would try and stay clear of steroids if at all possible...JMO


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

my pup had the same thing awhile ago i narowed it down to fela bite allergy or grass allergy if your pup doesnt have fleas then is there a cat with fleas around..... I think cat fleas jsut bite and bounce and then the dogs get rashes from it.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

that could be the start of demodex as well thats how Yolanda's started at that age and then progressed. Even as an adult her stomach still looks that way. If your going to give benedryl with her being a puppy go with liquid and 1mg per 10lbs.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I would have her tested at the vet. I think that dose is right don't quote me on that call the vet and ask them how much dose is. Yolanda is 48 lbs and I only give her one pill.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

They all right it could be flea bite bumps, grass reaction, heat rash or if he's allow laying in urine it could ba a rash from that. You got to be carefull raising puppies. They just like kids playing, wondering and always getting into something. But if it doesn't start drying up on the second day to a scab, then I reconmend you take him to a vet. My pup had them to but his was from ants bites. I was told by my dad to used vasseline everytime I washed him and I did by the second week they were disappearing. But your case maybe different. Take him to the vet to make sure.


----------

